# Starting a fantasy role play... Advice?



## kiro the avenger! (Nov 8, 2010)

Firstly... Does this even belong here? Feel to boot it's arse where it belongs... I don't know :cray:

Anyway me and 2(3?) friends will be doing a fantasy role play next school year (September)
And I was wondering, because it's out first, if there's anything we should know or do.
Are their any example 'campaigns' around? Or anything?

For the record I'll be playing a _warrior_ priest of Sigmar, empathise on the 'warrior' :laugh:

My friends will be playing a berserker role, a spy role, a fire arm soldier I think, and I maybe an evlen archer


----------



## dragonkingofthestars (May 3, 2010)

either of you DMing or your joining another guy to do that?


----------

